# sRGB mode on my monitor



## RichieS (Mar 3, 2021)

This mode on my monitor looks dull as dishwater, I am totally confused as to what this mode is for

I have the ASUS PG279Q

Once in this mode, you can't adjust the colours, saturation, contrast and brightness

The red colour that seems to be the only one affected


----------



## Ysarex (Mar 3, 2021)

RichieS said:


> This mode on my monitor looks dull as dishwater, I am totally confused as to what this mode is for
> 
> I have the ASUS PG279Q
> 
> ...



sRGB is an industry standard color space. It is device independent and shouldn't be assigned to a device like a monitor. What Asus is trying to do is give you a default standard setting in which photos should appear with color and contrast that is similar to what others who have calibrated displays would see.

But hardwiring it into a display is not the right way to go about it. It's a consumer industry hack for people who aren't going to use their display properly anyway.

The correct thing to do is calibrate your display using an appropriate calibration tool. For example: i1Display Studio | Request A Quote from X-Rite


----------

